# HDCP receivers



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

How important is it for a newer (HDMI/upconverting/upscaling) receiver to be/have HDCP compliance/decoders. I was looking at Onkyo receivers and noticed not many of the -7 series has them but even the low end denons do.

Is this relevant at all? I plan on passing movies through the receiver to take advantage of the upscaling/converting

thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDCP compliance is simply the High definition compliance protocol and is required by any receiver, TV or DVD/BluRay player using HDMI. You simply want a receiver to be able to decode the latest uncompressed audio formats (TruHD, DTS Master audio) and at the very least pass through 1080p video


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
HDCP is utterly essential. It is required on both ends of the HDMI chain for there to be a picture and sound.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

And can casue many a problems with Handshaking between different kit also :whistling:


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

And some tend to be more reliable at it than others, particularly when using long cable runs.


----------

